# When you absolutely, positively must...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...have the first round fire from your concealed carry pistol, what do you rely on?

Revolver? Single or double action?

Semi-auto? Striker or hammer fired?

Does it matter?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I rely on what I have trained the most with - muscle memory is more important than platform.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

These days I carry one of two snub nose revolvers, either my 357 or my 44 Special.
The 357 still has a hammer if I want to thumb cock it, the 44 is double action only.

When I carried an auto it was a Colt Commander 45 ACP, cocked and locked.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, rely on all of those. Different guns for different seasons and activity's.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If the shot is for all the marbles, I'd prefer to take it with a 1911 or Glock. However, I have full "bang" confidence in the S&W 442 that I pocket carry often enough. If you carry a quality gun and keep it clean, it's going to fire. For maximum accuracy, though, a hammerless pocket snub would never be my first choice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been relying on a LCP 380. I'm in a low threat area though.

The one I have the most confidence in is my Glock 19 9mm. Only one FTFire in over 5000 rounds.
Some FTFeeds on my early reloads. I had to use a Lee factory Crimp on some 800 of them.I don't think it was the Glock.

Of course the Ruger Security Six 357 goes bang every time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They all work today as long as they are quality products to start with


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Revolver is a safe bet. I would be comfortable with a Glock or a 1911. Guess I think like Hemi45.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If I'm out and about and end up in a fight or die situation with some thug, I believe it will be because said thug is within LCP range before he became a threat. That won't be easy because I generally don't like to be around crowds of people. Even at a bike bar me and the wife frequent we generally keep to ourselves or a few other friends who ride.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smith 642 with CT laser, in my coat pocket for the cold weather, second gun could be any of my inventory.
The 642 would most likely be the first to fire in a surprise scenario, primary would be a 4566 TSW, SIG 228 or a 1911 in condition 1, if time allows.
At home, answering the door for unknowns, 4" 629 with black talon mags., or a 1911, or both with 1911 in belt. depends on how many I see on the CCTV.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have confidence in every weapon I own. All are tried and true.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I have confidence in every weapon I own. All are tried and true.


Same here, would not have them otherwise.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I carry a Glock 23, small but has a punch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How many carry a fixed blade for close-in back up?
I have a variety of 4" and 5" fixed blades, two of which have sheathes with no snap fastener for instant deployment.
I carry one on my weak side, on the theory that a bad guy will keep his eye on that if I have to reach into my other pocket and pull the gun. It might gain me a fraction of a second.
And, if we are bad breath close and 5 shots to his gut don't do the trick and if I have not been already shot in my knife arm, I'll disembowel the SOB.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

First round? From a calm and steady aimed shot, my favorite 1911.
In any high stress or movement, A Glock, because that's what I train with. I've fired more rounds from my trusty Glock 19 than every other gun I own combined.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

All of my carry weapons are either DAO or DA/SA; so each one is simply point & click, so to speak.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry the M&P shield in 9mm and have never had an issue at the range. Goes bang every time. I have a 1911 45 that has never given me a problem as well. However it is a bit to bulky for a carry weapon. Especially in Houston in the summer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the Zimmerman/Martin case taught anything, it is that you won't always have time to rack a slide, if your round is not already chambered and instantly ready, you might die.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Primary: Glock 19, so semi-auto, striker fired, no safety to disengage, Hornady 9mm+P hollows.
Backup: S&W Shield, semi-auto, striker fired, safety always off, Hornady 9mm+P hollows.
"Bad breath" backup: (take your pick, I have two at any given time)










rice paddy daddy said:


> If the Zimmerman/Martin case taught anything, it is that you won't always have time to rack a slide, if your round is not already chambered and instantly ready, you might die.


I've tried and tried to convince my uncle to start carrying with one in the pipe. He just can't get over the fear of a live round ready and waiting.
I didn't like the idea either, when I first started carrying, but I still forced myself to do it after reading as much Massad Ayoob as I could get my eyeballs on.
Now, zero trepidation. I trust my weapons and myself 100%.


----------

